# Need help to find gorilla face on TPF



## The_Traveler (Jul 2, 2014)

Somewhere in the past on this site, I saw a great angry gorilla face, drawn in realistic comic book style. It was 7/8 face with large snarly and lots of teeth.
I would appreciate it if someone can point me to it.

I am going through some therapy that has the potential for some significant reactions on my face (and I mean significant in a bad way).
My dermatologists has asked that I send him a before/after picture half way through the therapy rather than make the trek for a 5 minute look-see.
I have been documenting the reaction daily so far (8 days)  and want to send him a gif of the changes and include the gorilla face at the end.


----------



## mishele (Jul 2, 2014)

Good lord, Lew!! I'm sorry to hear you are going through this! :hug::


----------



## pgriz (Jul 2, 2014)

Lew, can't help you with the gorilla face, but please accept my wishes, hopes and prayers for your success and health.  It can't be fun what you're going through - although you still seem to have kept your sense of humour.


----------



## paigew (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm no help with the gorilla face , but strength to you during this time ::hug::. And kudos for having such good spirits.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 2, 2014)

I will echo Mish Paige and Paul, the gorilla doesn't sound familiar but lol @ what you are using it for.
Hugs and good energy to you Lew!


----------



## ronlane (Jul 2, 2014)

Lew, sorry to hear about the health issues.

You are welcome to use this one of mine if you like.



Infused zoo picnic-45 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr



Infused zoo picnic-44 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul (Jul 2, 2014)

Get well soon


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry to here. Wishing you a speedy recovery.  Ed


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you all but I should have been more careful in my choice of terms that didn't imply something worse than it is.
My situation is not at all dangerous unless left untreated and this therapy is only supremely inconvenient and marginally painful.
 (My dermatologist said that it wasn't painful and I guess he meant to him.)


----------



## mishele (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for clarifying. I was really worried about you.  Fast recovery my friend!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 2, 2014)

Lew,

Sorry to hear about the chemo - My thoughts and prayers are with you. I wasn't able to locate the drawing you mentioned, but I grabbed a couple of gorilla shots from my own archives, hopefully one of these might work for you:




P1050325 by robbins.photo, on Flickr





P1040744 by robbins.photo, on Flickr





P1050699 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

Most of these are old enough that they were actually shot with my old bridge camera rather than a DSLR - so not the greatest image quality I'm afraid - but your more than welcome to use them/edit them in any way you like.

Again, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 2, 2014)

Pardon my language and honesty Lew but I really have a desire to punch you in that untreated face of yours right now!

I was seriously deeply worried about you! Don't you ever do that again!


----------



## limr (Jul 2, 2014)

:hug::


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 2, 2014)

That doesn't sound to comfy but think your going to make it through..The Traveler that travels in the roughest parts of the world doing street photography is going to make it alright through this rough stuff to. I would send one of robbins Gorillas to pay a visit to the doc.Get Well soon.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 2, 2014)

Did some searching but came up empty handed. Do you recall any information about the text in the post? There's a change the picture may have been removed or de-linked as well.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 2, 2014)

It might even have been an avatar


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 2, 2014)

It sort of looked like this but more extreme. 
http://img.fark.net/images/cache/850/U/U4/fark_U42ZxMD38_GqA_hYan3yM36uPkc.gif?t=pguE3U8bgzDL9ti0_EZQ4A&f=1404705600


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 2, 2014)

This thread gave me quite the startle when I started in reading. 

I am glad that it is not quite as bad as thought at first, but just the same, I'm wishing you a full and complete recovery Lew.


----------



## Designer (Jul 2, 2014)

Lots of them available:

https://www.google.com/search?q=angry+gorilla+face+image&client=safari&rls=en&tbm=isch&imgil=gt5kxfX1fyBtzM%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcQKj0XOF5IHvz9xIIvNZT-2GuCx2Yn0PuZzOZb5cbCTYxqjbmQrjg%253B428%253B600%253BGBb06yuFORr_YM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fmikemontagna.deviantart.com%25252Fart%25252FAngry-Gorilla-350118680&source=iu&usg=__7YBqf1Aa6KDMdECiRdWFA5Vv84k%3D&sa=X&ei=tji0U5vnJtGjqAaEqYLABA&ved=0CDEQ9QEwCA&biw=1470&bih=1224#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=gt5kxfX1fyBtzM%253A%3BGBb06yuFORr_YM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Ffc09.deviantart.net%252Ffs71%252Ff%252F2013%252F023%252Fc%252Fe%252Fangry_gorilla_by_m57m-d5sg9aw.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fmikemontagna.deviantart.com%252Fart%252FAngry-Gorilla-350118680%3B428%3B600


----------



## mmaria (Jul 2, 2014)

I see you edited out that awful word in your original post... 

As soon as I read that word I didn't see anything else from that post, because that is one scary and serious word


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2014)

I thought that might, maybe, perhaps, have been posted by TPF member "Tevo".... not sure though.

Good luck on the treatment regime Lew.


----------



## terri (Jul 2, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Thank you all but I should have been more careful in my choice of terms that didn't imply something worse than it is.
> My situation is not at all dangerous unless left untreated and this therapy is only supremely inconvenient and marginally painful.
> (My dermatologist said that it wasn't painful and I guess he meant to him.)



They usually downplay pain.   Poor little muffin!   :hug::   

Here's hoping you find  the mystery face, although I am kind of partial to this one from robbins:








...although I admit it makes me laugh.


----------



## D7K (Jul 2, 2014)

http://th01.deviantart.net/fs32/PRE/f/2008/201/4/c/Gorilla_Sketch_by_torsor.jpg

Best I can do man.. Good look in the search, better luck in getting through the "Non-painful" stuff.. Take it easy..


----------



## snerd (Jul 2, 2014)

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/128/9/e/bigfoot__by_chrisscalf-d3fv8p2.jpg

Good luck!!


----------

